# Photo shop CS3 stuck in black and white... Help



## Racemile (Dec 30, 2008)

OK Folks..

Issue: CS3 Photoshop appears to be stuck in shades of gray no matter what color is chosen. It is stuck in this mode no matter what piece I am working on, including new pieces opened just to test the color issue.

Fixes tried:
Modes under image menu are NOT black and white they are in RGB mode and 32,8, or 16 bit color, dependiong on the piece. I am using a Wacom tablet with this set up. Pieces and pictures are stored in Bridge. Formatting on all pieces is PSD.

This is making me crazy, I have dug through every menu and experimented for hours and I am not finding an answer. I would hate to have to reach Adobe and get a new number so I can reload this program....HELP!!


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

Have you tried deleating the preferences files?

(Hold CTRL+ALT+SHIFT and lauch the program. A pop-up window will open and ask you if you are sure you want to delete the prefereneces. Say yes.)


----------

